# Rep. Massie Corrects Witness Who Claimed No One Ever Died Because They Were Deprived of Their 2A Rights [VIDEO]



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/r...-they-were-deprived-of-their-2a-rights-video/


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

The danger of so called progressive thought is that those idiots actually believe the party line. A law abiding gun owner puts no one at risk because they exercise their second amendment rights.


----------



## Sabrien4 (Oct 16, 2019)

RK3369 said:


> The danger of so called progressive thought is that those idiots actually believe the party line. A law abiding gun owner puts no one at risk because they exercise their second amendment rights.


+1


----------

